# What kind of instruments did you play?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

What kind of instruments do* you play?


----------



## ComedicFish (Aug 5, 2013)

Guitar and Violin!
Love the range and ability of the guitar.
Really love what you can draw out of the violin with your heart. 





...not me


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Cant play nothing sadly but ive tried at least.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

I can play the guitar, ukulele, french horn, mellophone, trumpet, piano, and I'm also really well-tuned with playing harmonicas.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

None. I'm really sad that I don't though, playing something like the guitar or piano seems awesome.. I have no such talent though.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I play the piano, violin, banduria, and guitar - all being string instruments, basically.

I also play with my own voice occasionally.

More people should learn how to play musical instruments. It's an effective way to destress.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Over my life, I've played clarinet, oboe, piano, pipe organ, and xylophone "officially" -- and did some singing as well. 

I can learn other instruments, I have the ear for it, but just am terrible at practicing.



knightingling said:


> More people should learn how to play musical instruments. It's an effective way to destress.


Yes, I can honestly say that my ability to play piano saved my life as a teenager. My life just sucked so bad, and I would go into the room without the lights on and sit in the dark and play for hours; it was like the only "voice" I had at the time.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The radio.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Singing, Piano, Violin, Guitar, Ukulele.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm... well, I have about 21 different instruments. My favourite is the saxophone which is both brass and wind.

I have: electric guitar, acoustic guitar with a slight bass sound to it, ukulele, recorder, slide whistle, tin whistle, alto saxophone, p-bone trombone, kazoo, harmonica, didgeridoo, voice, hand drum, hand cymbals, bongo, tambourine, two electric keyboards, agogo bells, bells, double guiro which has a woodblock attached, party horns, ratchet, and some I invented myself. I also use things that aren't intended to be musical instruments as, well, musical instruments.


----------



## leen3007 (Aug 17, 2014)

None, but I would *REALLY* love to play drum. It's been my dream since I was in high school, but uh...


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll have you know that I was an ace!

At the recorder. Back in Elementary School. >_>


----------



## 11th (Jul 11, 2014)

Guitar mainly but also bass.
I can do some silly stuff on the drums and I like to try a lot of instruments.
At the time I also own an ocarina, harmonica, glockenspiel and deedjeridoo.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

My voice of an angel.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

None really but I could've played the piano or some other instrument with keys. I have the ability to play music by ear but never practiced or got really good at it.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I play the violin I'm still practicing though :tongue:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I play piano for almost 9 years!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

it's been a long time since I had a piano, but I used to play a lot up through high school. I sing a lot to myself and have always enjoyed that. I have a violin which I want to learn, but.... I'm too nervous about annoying the neighbors so I never actually practice it. I'm always thinking 'but what if someone is taking a nap right now?' Plus it's a bother to get it in tune every time, but the one I have keeps having the strings slip which is pretty annoying so... I just haven't really done anything with it, despite that it's what I really wanted to learn how to play as a kid, but we had a piano so that's what I did. I do tend to have an 'ear' for music and whenever I have a chance to play around with another intrument it's fun to try and figure out a tune on my own. I used to have a little stringed dulcimer thing and a variety of cheap recorder/pipe type things that I enjoyed playing as a kid.


----------



## oliviaofneptune (Jun 26, 2014)

I currently play violin, guitar, bass, and piano. I'm best at violin because I've played for 8 years. 
(INFJ)


----------



## Diogen (Jun 6, 2014)

Should I count the accordion as a wind instrument (which it is, but not in the 'traditional' sense), keys (which it sometimes is) or other?


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Many years ago I played the clarinet. Haven't touched one in years.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan (Aug 18, 2014)

I am possibly the most ungifted person in the world when it comes to playing any type of instrument but I also have no interest in it what so ever.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I played with Guitar until my sister broke the Guitar string. But I wanted to play with an Electric guitar with some base.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Great Highland bagpipes (Trying to get back to them)

Uilleann pipes (Might quit)


Violin (5 years, but stopped)

I would like to learn the piano/harpsichord/organ cello, oboe, northumbrian smallpipes, Musette de cour, and the french horn.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I still play piano. I used to play clarinet, alto saxophone, and recorder (lol).


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I voted Keys. This is what I used play when I was young and up to this day (see below):


----------

